

Nokia Internet Tablet N810 -- full computer running linux; qwerty, wifi, webcam, gps, bluetooth, awesome. - kirubakaran
http://www.engadget.com/2007/10/17/nokias-n810-makes-first-appearance-drops-jaws/

======
kirubakaran
Hands-On Review: <http://www.engadget.com/2007/10/17/nokia-n810-hands-on/>

Photo Gallery: <http://www.engadget.com/photos/nokia-n810-hands-on/>

Don't miss the iPhone comparison photos. With its hackability, n810 is WAY
better. I can't believe they threw in a GPS too!

~~~
comatose_kid
The iPhone will be hackable too, come Feb.

~~~
kirubakaran
Keep dreaming kid!

------
joshwa
But remember: you have to have a compatible bluetooth phone (and data plan) to
use network features outside of wifi range.

\- $479; more expensive than iphone

\- phone not included!

\- tethered data plans usually much more $$ than att/iphone unlimited data
plan

\+ GPS

\+ EVDO/HSDPA (via whatever phone you have)

\+ physical qwerty

\+ linux/openness

------
jgrahamc
The iPhone comparisons make me laugh since the N810 is not a phone!

John.

~~~
bootload
_"... The iPhone comparisons make me laugh since the N810 is not a phone!
..."_

Agreed. When I started looking at N800 tablets the connectivity meant that it
was useful in areas with WiFi hot spots. Pretty useless for COMMs. The N810
makes a good computer alternative, but it's no phone substitute.

------
tx
Just a personal $0.2: this device does not appeal to me for two reasons (1) it
isn't a phone and (2) it is quite lousy computer due to a limited storage.

If it had more built-in storage I would _love_ to use it as a portable travel
PC so I could unload photos from my camera onto it while traveling, review the
pictures, write emails, and use it as a GPS you can walk with.

~~~
testapplication
Huh? You can literally dump photos to it and just upload them across the
internet to your desktop, as long as you have a wifi connection (you mentioned
writing emails, which would require wifi as well).

------
fauigerzigerk
Wow, can somebody please send a copy of that engadget reader comments section
to the museum of internet history? I don't want it to be lost to future
anthropologists :-)

------
brlewis
Details:

<http://www.engadget.com/2007/10/17/nokia-n810-gets-official/>

